# Where to get a Taylor Neck reset done int the GTA? or NT neck shims?



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a 2002 Taylor 355ce 12 string that's in dire need of a neck reset - it's experienced a lot of dehydration damage in its short lifetime - this work would not be covered under warranty.

I'm fully aware that these are bolt on necks, and the process of resetting them is a fraction of the complexity of a glued on neck. Also a fraction of the price. I'm also aware of the NT Neck shims that Taylor 'may' send to you if you ask them nicely.

Any idea where to get this done in the GTA? - where it won't take a year and cost $850


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

Folkway music. Waterloo.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If you want to head to Brampton take it to L&M and speak to their tech. If you do, PM me first as he is a good friend of mine.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Did it by myself on a 2007 412ce : not a big job to do provided you have some tools, say fitting Allen key.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

If you're in Toronto, I'd go to the 12th Fret.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Any Luthier can do this. You can email Taylor and explain the situation. Most people have reported positive results when requesting shims. But you have to tell them the problem so they send the correct shim.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The real issue isn't technical, it's that this will be a warranty repair. I think I'd contact Taylor and see who is on their list of approved warranty repair depots, just to be safe.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Shyboy and TEX


----------



## MarGib (Aug 20, 2019)

Tarbender said:


> If you're in Toronto, I'd go to the 12th Fret.


This ^^^^^^^


----------

